# 2012 Specialized Tricross



## philoanna (Dec 2, 2007)

I am thinking about getting a Surly Cross Check or a Salsa Vaya for evrything from commuting (when the opportunity arrives again) to long fitness rides (about 150 miles weekly) to anything else that comes up.
Then I checked out the 2012 Tricross. There are only 3 models, the $1900 model with disks looks nice and the $2000 model with 105 looks even nicer. 
Has anyone had a chance to ride one or buy one? I have a 2009 Tricross that is now my wife's bike and it is quite nice.
Let me know.
Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## Abergdc (Dec 25, 2011)

I just bought a 2012 tricross sport disc. Not listed online for some reason, but ask your dealer. 1300 and sora vs apex, which is fine with me. Worse tires, but i swapped them out anyway. For bad weather commuting and other stuff, i love it so far.


----------



## knightev (Sep 22, 2011)

i know this response is a bit late... but... i had a tri cross that i loved. it just got stolen. *****es.


----------

